# MEM - Memphasys Limited



## Joe Blow (1 June 2010)

NuSep Ltd (NSP) is a publicly listed life sciences company that sells products into the global bioseparations market. The company has offices in Australia and Atlanta, USA. NuSep currently manufactures, distributes and sells 55 products to customers in the USA, Europe, Asia and Australia.

http://www.nusep.com


----------



## Bowlane (25 April 2011)

*Re: NSP - NuSep Holdings*

NSP seems to have zero debt, P/E 1.2, and actually be selling its products and making a profit. Any brokers following? It might be time to test the water. 
Disc: don't hold ATM


----------



## System (6 July 2016)

On July 6th, 2016, Nusep Holdings Limited (NSP) changed its name and ASX code to Memphasys Limited (MEM).


----------



## barney (22 October 2018)

MEM was a Daily Riser last Thursday …… I thought given their technology plus the recent Director's Buying on market it would likely bounce again ….. It is bouncing today ….. I don't hold.


----------



## kenny (22 October 2018)

https://smallcaps.com.au/memphasys-partners-swedish-ivf-clinic-anova-felix-commercialisation/


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

Getting close to last Thursday's high today on tidy Volume ….. Looks interesting. Good luck to anyone holding.


----------



## aussieboy2010 (23 October 2018)

It's got good technology. But it is speculative, as any biotech is. 

Feel free to ask me any questions, as I work in the field.

disclaimer: i do hold.


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

aussieboy2010 said:


> *disclaimer: i do hold*.




Well done …. It is certainly creating some interest


----------



## greggles (15 July 2019)

barney said:


> Well done …. It is certainly creating some interest




Hey barney, MEM has blasted off in the last week.

The catalyst was the announcement on 9 July the company has appointed W&S Plastics Pty Ltd, one of the largest custom plastic injection moulding companies in Australia, to manufacture and assemble its Felix disposable cartridges.

It also announced that it has arranged $4.2 million in funding via the placement in two tranches of 182,608,696 shares at 2.3c a share.

Looks like things may finally be starting to happen for them with a manufacturer in place and cash in the bank.


----------



## barney (15 July 2019)

greggles said:


> Hey barney, MEM has blasted off in the last week.




Yeah its been a bit of a roller coaster since last October.  Director Andrew Goodall stumping up $850,000 cash was a positive sign (as long as he doesn't sell into the current spike of course)

Raising at 2.3 cents … current SP 5 cents …. wish a couple of mine would behave like that at the moment


----------



## aussieboy2010 (24 July 2019)

Yeh, i think it is looking promising. Having John Aitken on board is a huge endorsement. One of the doyens in the IVF field on a world level.


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

aussieboy2010 said:


> Yeh, i think it is looking promising. Having John Aitken on board is a huge endorsement. One of the doyens in the IVF field on a world level.




I confess I know very little about the workings of this Stock/Company …. but I am getting more than a little interested …….


----------



## myrtie100 (30 September 2019)

I'm picking this one for the October tipping comp.
It's recently broken out above it's July high and volume seems to be increasing.
I hope the EMA200 won't provide any resistance.


----------



## tinhat (19 July 2020)

I bought this share a couple of weeks ago after hearing about it from a sharecafe vodcast. It perked my interest so I did a bit more reading. 

So now I have doubled my money and its one of those cases where I now have to follow my rule of taking half my profit to keep holding. I haven't done that yet.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2020)

tinhat said:


> I bought this share a couple of weeks ago after hearing about it from a sharecafe vodcast. It perked my interest so I did a bit more reading.
> 
> So now I have doubled my money and its one of those cases where I now *have to follow my rule *of taking half my profit to keep holding. I haven't done that yet.



Good rule.


----------



## tinhat (16 August 2020)

This company is close to commercial release of the Felix device for use in IVF. It is a device that uses a consumable cartridge in a novel sperm selection technology which addresses male fertility issues in IVF treatment far more effectively than current methods. If accepted in the industry, it could become the standard of treatment for selecting male sperm for IVF.

Is anyone else in this stock? It's been a triple bagger so far and I am free carried on a portion of my holding. It seemed worth having a punt on at the time but I didn't save any of my research notes. I think they have approval for use in Canada now but really the product is only in trial amongst a few leading IVF doctors around the world. Pre-commercial release and pre-adoption. Now it has got a market cap of $116M. Maybe that is chicken feed. The problem is I can't remember the metrics I looked at when I decided to invest. The MD gave an interview not long ago where she discussed what the cost of the consumable cartridge would be for each use (being a fresh IVF cycle). I have a vague memory it might have been $40, maybe $20 argh - can't remember!

I'm looking through a recent company presentation. Globally there are currently 2m fresh IVF cycles per annum but the global growth rate is high (forecast to double to 4m by 2026).

Working out what is a sensible market cap depends on the price and margin of the cartridge (one cartridge per fresh IVF cycle). I am assuming that if adopted the technology becomes best practice. Let's say 2m sales at $40 with 40% margin, gives earnings of $32m.

The interesting thing is the company says that IVF is chicken feed compared to the size of the agricultural artificial insemination industry (especially equine and bovine). The challenge is the technology is currently well suited to a test tube of human spermata whereas agricultural insemination can be dealing with a whole bucket of the stuff!

I think I'll just sit back and watch how it travels.


----------

